# New forum member - hi 👋



## howza123 (Oct 30, 2020)

Having used aeropress for many years, I've decided to take the plunge and up my coffee game! probably one of many people right now!!

I was told this forum is super helpful so slowly reading and absorbing as much as I can and hopefully purchase some kit in the next few weeks.

thanks 😊


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Feel free to ask lots of questions - members are happy to help.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum..


----------



## Sean ASA (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome, been a member here for a few weeks and just upgraded from Nespresso to a ECM Mechanika, not actually made a coffee yet but the weekend is young.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

Welcome. I joined early in my journey and my success is partially down to the friendly folk here so you've come to the right place  .


----------



## howza123 (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks for this. I'm a bit overwhelmed with some of the detail - I've watched many YouTube reviews and also quite a few threads on this forum.

Trying to decide on which kit to invest in. Will mainly be for espresso and Americano with occasional latte. On the look out for a half decent grinder - a friend recommended the Mignon Specialita as a good starting point. In terms of machine, I keep changing my mind. A sage bambino seems beginner friendly but maybe it's the 'easy' option. Will I regret not getting a machine I can eventually get better quality from and also learn a new skill. Standard choice of Gaggia or Silvia.

I also enjoyed a thread by another new member setting out the essential kit for a newbie. Very helpful. I've got an expensive month ahead!


----------



## howza123 (Oct 30, 2020)

Sean ASA said:


> Welcome, been a member here for a few weeks and just upgraded from Nespresso to a ECM Mechanika, not actually made a coffee yet but the weekend is young.


 I wish my budget would stretch this far - my wife wouldn't be too happy with me!


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

In my experience, when people tell you grinder is more important than machine, when it comes to entry level, believe them. I have a Specialita and I'm very happy with it but I've never been interested in single dosing. If you don't plan to run a hopper of beans maybe something like Niche is more suited to your work flow. I started on a Gaggia Classic and if I didn't only drink milk drinks I might still be happy with it as I PIDed it and it was as good as you could expect for that kind of investment. The good thing about GC is if you buy one for the right price, if you outgrow it and decide to upgrade you'll likely get almost what it cost you back out of it if you sell it on when you move on. I suspect that could be pretty true of Silvia as well though.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

howza123 said:


> Having used aeropress for many years, I've decided to take the plunge...


 😂 ha ha ...i see what you did there 😂


----------



## howza123 (Oct 30, 2020)

Tempest said:


> In my experience, when people tell you grinder is more important than machine, when it comes to entry level, believe them. I have a Specialita and I'm very happy with it but I've never been interested in single dosing. If you don't plan to run a hopper of beans maybe something like Niche is more suited to your work flow. I started on a Gaggia Classic and if I didn't only drink milk drinks I might still be happy with it as I PIDed it and it was as good as you could expect for that kind of investment. The good thing about GC is if you buy one for the right price, if you outgrow it and decide to upgrade you'll likely get almost what it cost you back out of it if you sell it on when you move on. I suspect that could be pretty true of Silvia as well though.


 Thanks for the advice. I've watched a few reviews of the Niche and it seems a very impressive piece of kit but might be above my budget - unless they come up second hand.

I'm not a big milk drinker so steaming etc it's not a deciding factor for me.

Definitely on the look out for a Gaggia or similar.


----------

